# french kiss



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

was hepling our son on his dump truck , I opened a coke then sat it down ,,, next time I took a drink ,, a chunk of something came in my mouth ,, 5 seconds later my lip hurt like heck ,, spit out the pop , and there layed a honey bee ,, hurt for around 5 min then let up 3 min later it didn't feel to bad ,, 11 ,, 12 min total it hardly hurt ,, now it is swollen but not bad ,, don,t hurt ,, may be 45 min to a hour ... what gets me it wasn't even one of my girls


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Happens a lot with yellow jackets.

We ear tag our bees too so we know them.

 Al


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Fortunately our mouths are the fastest healing part of our bodies. Must look and feel awful! I put a plastic cup on top of my bottle while gardening to prevent that from happening. Hope it goes down quick!


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

on sunday my cheek was just bearly swollen ,, most never even noticed .. 

allmost done rebuilding the dump truck motor ,:banana:, had to drive two hours each way because a spacer was a few thousands over , my grandson went and got the part for us ,, but when its done it will run good ,, he got it cheap and knew what was wrong with it ..:sing::sing:


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Al you tag them???? I thought you knew them all by name.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I tried to name them all but finally gave in a started tagging them so I can say to some who get stung wasn't my bees if you didn't see a ear tag.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

I tryed not names but numbers , ,, but when you get into the high ones they take off befor you get the whole number out ,, like hey 7 thousand two hundred seventy eight and she is gone never even get to say any thing more ..... I have one hive that is rel heavy ,, one I have fed 12 pounds sugar ,, and one that has nothing init but bees no stores at all ,, that one is lost .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Marry the lost one to one of the weaker ones.
Going to be a big bee loss again this winter if people don't look in their hives and feed them heavy.

Mine are ugly in side. Got the gallon and half top feeders on them got two modified frame feeders in also and am feeding surplus honey we have sold. Just hope we have time for them to get it all in.


We didn't take any honey either

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

the other two are so high populated adding the other will be to much .. rhe grand daughter did not win the hive .. Bons brother in law is in the hospital cause of LOW salt ,,


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

put 5 more pounds in the hive ( 12 + 5 = 17 ) was 135 pounds when I put the first sugar on ,, should bee a bit over 150 now ,, with a candy bar that should make it ,, wounder what they will eat from now til winter ,, maybe I should put a extra 8 or 12 in it ????? 


the brother in law is doing good ,now they have to com up with why it went down to 24 when it should be at 32 ,,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I will feed with the works till it gets to day time highs of 45F, At that time I will pull the frame feeders out and leave the hive top feeder on but over a intercover to help kep the moisture lower in the hive.

 Al


----------

